# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Застольное развлечение с активизацией гостей «Счастье по Малахову»

## Уралочка

*Застольное развлечение с активизацией гостей* 
*«Малахов +» или «Счастье по Малахову»*


       Самое главное - в любое время года - быть здоровым! И не только здоровым, но и счастливым! 
Как часто мы слышим именно эти пожелания в адрес виновников торжества на ЛЮБОМ празднике.

               И вот, появляется ОН- Спаситель , Помогатель и Врачеватель всего организма человеческого, а также всех околоплавающих личностей! 
ОН - исцеляющий и программирующий на успех!!!! ОН- наполняющий энергией позитива!!!

               Встречайте заслуженного целителя России, работника кафедры Московского института лечебной песни и пляски, 
потомственного лекаря голубого разума!!!

 Геннадий Малахов в считанные минуты создаст атмосферу радости при помощи народных средств! Именно он поможет вам сделать всех гостей праздника счастливыми, здоровыми... и истерично хохочущими (местами даже до колик) 

*ВНИМАНИЕ!!! БЛОК С ПЕРЧИНКОЙ!!! СЛАБОНЕРВНЫМ ДЛЯ ПОКАЗА И ПРОСМОТРА НЕ РЕКОМЕНДУЕТСЯ!!!!*
Использовать можно как на свадьбе, юбилее, так и на корпоративе. 
(НО….. заранее поняв народ, а можно ли именно с ними это делать)

Для второго дня свадьбы этот блок будет БОМБОЙ!!!

В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление, *ВИДЕО* с двух вечеров 
(1 видео с простым народом. 2 видео с людьми в галстуках)

*Стоимость* 1400р

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

*"Малахов +"*

----------


## мотрий Инна

* Лена! спасибо,  что у меня есть твои идеи!! Что есть у меня Хулиганские страсти.. не устаю их  оттачивать и обкатывать, каждый раз- по новому! НО! всегда  КЛАССНО!! Был у меня недавно ДиректоРский корпус.. отдела образования.. 18 авторитетных  дядечек и тетечек. точнее, дядечек было 3.. Что делали тетечки в этом блоке! Это не описать!! 
Выкуп "7 звезд" - вообще  прелесть! Хоть где, хоть как выкуп, хоть как  конкурс под любым соусом- прекрасный универсал везде!
Анимашка "О Боже, какой мужчина" - проста в движениях, и столько елея на одного мужчину! это такой реверанс вообще в сторону мужчин в исполнении женщин! 
И "Малахов+"!!!  Компания знает друг друга, и вроде как хочет чего то эдакого? но  в силу своей интеллигентности не может себе  ПОЗВОЛИТЬ какихто кульбитов.. Этот блок - в самый раз! Смех обеспечен всем!!Блок получается как ненавязчивый такой задушевный диалог с гостями, с некими действами, которые не оставят НИКОГО  равнодушно сидящими! Все будут улыбаться, потому что ЭТО ДОКТОР ПРОПИСАЛ!!)))*

----------


## Уралочка

Ой, Инна,как ты расписала то всё :Blush2: .... после таких слов я ещё больше начинаю влюбляться в свои блоки :Taunt: 
Спасибо огромное :Grin:  Рада что используешь в работе мои игровушки. С уважением, Елена. :Tender:

----------


## мотрий Инна

*Я в общей теме отписалась, теперь тематически пойду)) В чем прелесть "Малахова +"? В том, что передача- народная, и эта активашка- народная! Гости долго еще будут вспоминать, какие методы лечения  применял главный лекарь страны, это ВЕСЕЛО, ИНТЕРЕСНО И просто РЖАЧНО!)  
Я ее провела на гостях- которые друг другу родственники- взакатку народ лежал! Провела коллегам- та же  картина! Провела на юбилее где много не связанных между собою людей- абсолютно реакция ТА Же! Вывод- рецепт подобран УДАЧНО!!*

----------


## Уралочка

Ух ты, Инночка и здесь написала. Спасибочки!!! 
Ты стала первой обладательницей новых блоков (даже ещё видео не было). 
И я очень рада, что ты успела их провести, понять, прочувствовать ...
Малахов жжёт -точно :Taunt:

----------


## татьяна 73

Леночка,провела "МАЛАХОВ+" 30 апреля  на корпоративе пожарных,а 2  мая  на юбилее .Лечение прошло классно.Легко запоминающийся и воплощающийся  блок и эффект ошеломляющий,настоящее шоу.Главное правильно выбрать больных.Столько веселья ,очень здорово проходит .Спасибо

----------


## Януська

Лена, это мега-фишка!!! Другим словом как РЖАКА ее просто не назовешь!!!)))) А самое главное, ты не правильно написала про "с перчинкой", ничего подобного! Я вообще никогда не беру себе в работу что-то даже немножко пошловатое...Но твой Малахов, это БОМБА !! Пошлости нет! Есть просто "Дураковалятельство", такое классное и смачное))))) Мне очень понравилось! Выучу и тут же в работу возьму!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Янусечка, спасибо тебе.... 
а я всегда за Малахова волнуюсь.... кажется,что со стороны не нормальной кажусь  :Blink: , особенно когда начинают "ржать" все....
Значит-не всё потеряно :Taunt:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Татьянка

:Tender:  Лена!!! Респект и уважуха за "Малахова +". Сегодня рассказывала юбилярше, про этот блок, думала- убьет... что предлагаю, игру с "перчинкой"  солидным людям. И...... она сказала- "Делаем!!!!". "У меня"- говорит- "есть подруги, которые помешаны были на этом Малахове". " Вот и постебемся, над ними"( текст дословный).  Так, что, после такой реакции женщины из солидной министерской конторы( при этом я  на банкете должна работать только в вечернем платье :Blink:  :Tu: ). уверена на 100%, публика попроще( грубо говоря без понтов) воспримет на ура!!!  Сужу по себе, пока смотрела- чуть не уписалась!!! Очень прикольная, ржачная и просто офигенная штука получилась!!!

----------


## Рида

Этот  блок - атомная бомба для компаний где все свои!!!Иногда очень нужно что - то, с перчиком, с намеком!Лена придумала идеальный вариант!!Мы хохотали до слез!!!Обязательно его  сделаю на свадьбу  сестры, которую хотим отпраздновать в компании родных!

----------


## Львовна

Лена, "МАЛАХОВ" - РУЛИТ!!!!  я, когда смотрела видео, просто истерически хохотала, а когда увидела действо в живую - думала, что тут мне от смеха и конец настанет!)) И, кстати, никакой пошлости - сплошной отличный, искрометный юмор в наичистейшем его выражении! Уралочке - БРАВО!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## анечк@

ААААААА!!!! ТОЖААА ХОЧУУУУУ!ПОШЛА ЭКОНОМИТЬ!!!!!ПРЕДВКУШАЮ!!!!

----------


## Жихарка

Девочки, прочитав ваши сообщения купила.
Посмотрела раз пять. Сначала смеялась пока читала. 
Потом когда смотрела видео, потом когда смотрела видео с дочерью, потом с мужем, 
и ещё с подругой(она праздниками не занимается) И каждый раз до слёз!!!
Штука шикарная!!! Текст запоминается легко!!! Обязательно постараюсь провести в ближайшее время!!!
Лена, огромное спасибо!

----------


## Инкина Таня

Девочки, купила материал месяц назад, проводила 2 раза на юбилеях. Смеялись все до слез. Проходит весело. Лене огромное СПАСИБО!!! Все блоки, что я у нее  купила проходят на УРА!

----------


## Уралочка

Девочки,спасибо за отзывы. А я боялась,что моя перчинка Вас смутИт :Blush2: 
Если народ простой..... можно и на корпоративе по стебаться..... дополнительное здоровье - ещё ни кому не мешало. :Taunt:

----------


## astashkina

Ленусь, Как загрузить фото? Я бы поделилась."Малахов" приходил на день мед.работника, на выпускном у педагогов физ культуры (институт), на юбилее 50 лет даме. Проводила в последний раз на встрече одноклассников. Убойные фото. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Ленусь, Как загрузить фото? Я бы поделилась."Малахов" приходил на день мед.работника, на выпускном у педагогов физ культуры (институт), на юбилее 50 лет даме. Проводила в последний раз на встрече одноклассников. Убойные фото. Спасибо!!!


Ириш,надеюсь в личке объяснила понятно. Жду с нетерпением твои фото! :Aga:

----------


## astashkina

http://s019.radikal.ru/i643/1307/aa/8f8476aaf765.jpg

----------


## astashkina



----------


## Уралочка

Ирин.... есть ещё фото? так хочется ещё по смотреть :Blush2:  
эмоции гостей хорошо видны. :Yes4:  Малахов прошёл на отлично - точно! :Yahoo:

----------


## astashkina



----------


## astashkina



----------


## astashkina



----------


## astashkina



----------


## astashkina

Ой, не полный отчет, но все же!!!! "Малахов" просто шедевр!

----------


## Уралочка

> Ой, не полный отчет, но все же!!!! "Малахов" просто шедевр!


Ириш, отчётик ОТЛИЧНЫЙ!!! Спасибо тебе!!!!! КЛАСС!!! :Tender:

----------


## анечк@

А вот и мой отчет!!!!Провела уже 4 раза всегда на ура, а сейчас даже на свадьбу просят малахова пригласить!
Поднимаем настроение

----------


## анечк@

а вот еще!





а вот и герой дня

----------


## Уралочка

Анечка, милая, слов нет!!!!! Вот это подарочек с утра для меня!!!! 
Фотографии - улёт! Эмоции гостей видны не вооружённым глазом. ЗДОРОВО!!!!!!! :Yahoo: 
УРРААА!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## ТанЮшкаСорока

Лена, познакомилась с Вами в Тюмени на маевке и сразу влюбилась в ваши 
хулиганские страсти. Понимаю, что Малахов похлеще будет. Как можно приобрести этот материал? Очень хочется

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, познакомилась с Вами в Тюмени на маевке и сразу влюбилась в ваши 
> хулиганские страсти. Понимаю, что Малахов похлеще будет. Как можно приобрести этот материал? Очень хочется


Очень приятно Танюшка. :Tender:  Все реквизиты здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4265582
как перечислите денежки, пишите. При поступлении средств на карту, я сразу вышлю ссылочку на скачивание. с уважением,Елена.

----------


## дюймовка

вчера за полчаса до корпоратива учителей Лена дала ссылку
пока быстренько читала-подпрыгивала-скорее бы!уже чувствовала реакцию
прихожу-25 человек-одни женщины!
всё-таки решила-будь что будет-проведу
что было!!!!
мне директор сказала-я ТАК не смеялась никогда!
и это при том что текст я читала
это нечто!

----------


## Уралочка

Ниночка,очень приятно,что Малахов пришёлся по душЕ. :Yes4:  Спасибо за отзыв. с уважением,Елена. :Tender:

----------


## леди диана

Аааа,Леночка! Спешу сказать спасибо! Такого мы еще не видели,сказали мои гости,большая часть  из которых-суровые МЧСовцы. Гогот стоял на весь зал. А мой Малахов был самый малаховый Малахов!!!!! Очень весело и настолько неизбито. Спасибище.

----------


## тамада Анна

Лена, написала в контакте отзыв про Малахова, а теперь и здесь. Провела Малахова в пятницу на дне автомобилиста.О боже, что творилось в зале, мои серьезные гости одной из самых крупных компаний по пассажирским превозкам в городе+ были приглашенные с администрации города, сказать что смеялись, это ничего не сказать. Народ воистину "РЖАЛ". Хотя  на самом мероприятии я 125раз передумывала, провести Малахова или не стоит, вдруг мои сурьезные дядьки не помут. А теперь думаю Слава богу, что решилась. У меня мурашки бегали по всему телу.Я кайфовала!!!!Лена, конечно благодаря тебе!!!Успехов тебе в твоем творчестве!!!!

----------


## Дудырева Галина

*Уралочка*, я сегодня хотела оплатить вашу работу Малахов плюс,переводом денег на карту сбербанка, возникли проблемы ,сказали что карта оформлена в другом регионе

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, я сегодня хотела оплатить вашу работу Малахов плюс,переводом денег на карту сбербанка, возникли проблемы ,сказали что карта оформлена в другом регионе


Галина,здравствуйте. 
можно через банкомат на яндекс кошелёк положить денежки. 
Ну или переводом, а каким именно - выбирай здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4265582  :Grin:

----------


## Дудырева Галина

*Уралочка*,я положила деньги за яндекс кошелек в 9-45 поручение 78698638

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*,я положила деньги за яндекс кошелек в 9-45 поручение 78698638


Галина, ссылочка в личке  :Yes4:

----------


## NatNatali

здравствуйте я новичек глаза разбежались хочу все)))) скажите что брать в первую очередь?

----------


## Уралочка

> здравствуйте я новичек глаза разбежались хочу все)))) скажите что брать в первую очередь?


Здравствуйте. Пробегитесь по темкам и берите то,что понравится. 
Начать можно с "Богатырей" и "Хулиганских страстей" . с ув. Елена.

----------


## МаринаК

А по ценам определите меня пожалуйста,тоже что-нибудь ХАЧУ!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> А по ценам определите меня пожалуйста,тоже что-нибудь ХАЧУ!!!


Зайдите в саквояж развлечений.В нём есть все мои игровые блоки вместе с ценами.с ув.Елена

----------


## Саша Буч

Привет, друзья ! Отпишусь по "Малахову"...
На прошлой неделе делал корпорчик для медиков (человек 35 было). Рискнул по"Малахиться" с ними. Эффект превзошёл мои ожидания ! С мужиками был напряг (мало нас), но Малахов был...женщина. Пришлось импровизировать (дочь-сестра-наставница Малахова), но медики просто пищали !!! Одна женщина после вечеринки подошла и спрашивает:" Мы что, правда такие ?!" А вот что я ей ответил не расскажу, но понял одно - "Малахов" пойдёт под любым соусом на любом экшене ! Лена, СПАСИБКИ !

----------


## Уралочка

> Отпишусь по "Малахову"... Лена, СПАСИБКИ !





> Леночка,хочу сказать тебе спасибо огромное за твои вкусняшки!


Саш,Танюш - да не за что!!! Вам спасибо, что радуете меня своими отзывами и пользуетесь материалом. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Окрыленная

Лена, наткнулась на фото и сразу вспомнила тебя))
* Лечение похмелья по Малахову*
[IMG]http://f15.********info/org/a3c01ff2da15c3c30cbd8f5e01546b2e5f99c4169423330.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

Ирин,прикольно...где только находишь такое :Taunt:  Да да... что то примерное с людьми и твориться в этом блоке :Grin:

----------


## елена321

Провела Малахов+ Здорово, ярко, весело и непренуждённо.Гости в полном восторге! А дядька до конца вечера так и ходил с капустным листом на голове.Вот говорит" Ещё немного похожу и Наполеоном стану" К нему сразу прозвище приклеилось. Так что Леночка,  огромное спасибо за этот блок!!! Следующим приобретением планирую ваших Богатырей)))

----------


## Елена Огонёк

> Здравствуйте. Пробегитесь по темкам и берите то,что понравится. 
> Начать можно с "Богатырей" и "Хулиганских страстей" . с ув. Елена.



NatNatali,когда то я точно такой же задала Лене вопрос и получила точно такой же ответ,и одно из первых приобретений стали БОГАТЫРИ(это блок со всех больших букв),вот уже наверное год я балдею от того что он у меня есть.

Но здесь хочу сказать Ленусе СПАСИБОС за Малахова.Я его приобрела с пол года назад,и вот я созревала до него.И наконец я его забубенила.Леночка я переживала только за одно,ведь я сто раз прокричала про себя тебе спасибо,что ты там разикалась и не можешь вести мероприятие.А морковку дядька мне не вернул,он её стрескал за столом)))))))

----------


## Уралочка

> Но здесь хочу сказать Ленусе СПАСИБОС за Малахова.Я его приобрела с пол года назад,и вот я созревала до него.И наконец я его забубенила.Леночка я переживала только за одно,ведь я сто раз прокричала про себя тебе спасибо,что ты там разикалась и не можешь вести мероприятие.А морковку дядька мне не вернул,он её стрескал за столом)))))))


Ну рассмешила,Ленусь.  :Taunt:  А дядька молодец - не упустил возможность получить витамин молодости бесплатно.
Я просто счастлива,что мои игровушки дают людям массу позитива и положительных эмоций!!!!

----------


## baranessa

Лена, у меня юбилей срочный, срок 3 дня на подготовку. Мужчине 60 лет. А там.... сплошные начальники и генеральные директора. Из сорока человек -8 женщин. Хочу попробавать Малахова. А сколько по времени? И я думала это застолка, а смотрю девочки выкладывают фото, там гости стоят в зале?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, у меня юбилей срочный, срок 3 дня на подготовку. Мужчине 60 лет. А там.... сплошные начальники и генеральные директора. Из сорока человек -8 женщин. Хочу попробавать Малахова. А сколько по времени? И я думала это застолка, а смотрю девочки выкладывают фото, там гости стоят в зале?


Ирин, это не совсем застолка.. некоторым гостям всё равно придётся выходить..... и если народ очень серьёзный будет - может быть не стОит?!

----------


## Курица

Леночка, не могу не поделиться с тобой этой новостью!!! :Oj: 

Вчера (наконец-таки!!!!!!!!!!!) я провела твоего Геннадия Малаховича на 50-летнем юбилее Женщины по имени Татьяна.

 ЧТО это было :Yahoo: ...это было некое действо(мистерия-буфф!!!), которое трудно описать. Все плакали. От смеха. Сгибались пополам...Начиная от именинницы и завершая гостями, которые подвергались лечению по Малахову...От того, что изгибались в талии от смеха они, зал хохотал всё громче...
Должна сказать, что, конечно, мне очень повезло с главным героем.Это был НАСТОЯЩИЙ артист, всецело мне доверившийся и выполнявший все мои ЦУ беспрекословно.Правда, изредка он забывал о своих перевязанных голосовых связках и хотел было что-то сказать, но я вовремя затыкала ему рот...иногда-в прямом смысле-рукой...и тогда изгибались от хохота уже мы вдвоём...
Поняла-то, чего я побаивалась, не используя этот твой блок, было связано со статусностью компании.
И в этом ты абсолютно права:



> если народ очень серьёзный будет - может быть *не стОит*?!


Но вчера у меня была компания, с которой я гуляла уже третий праздник.
Они мне были уже как родные и досконально мной просканированные на тему, ху ис ху.
На такой заводной компании блок-находка.
И продление жизни юбиляру на 2 года минимум -из-за количества эндорфинов, полученных от смеха :Taunt: 

Спасибо тебе, дорогая Леночка :Tender: , и думаю, что я так же полюблю твоего Малахова, как люблю твоих Богатырей - почти ни один праздник без них не проходит! :br:

----------


## Уралочка

> Спасибо тебе, дорогая Леночка, и думаю, что я так же полюблю твоего Малахова, как люблю твоих Богатырей - почти ни один праздник без них не проходит!


УРА УРА УРА!!! :Yahoo: 
Танюшенька,милая - это тебе спасибо,что используешь Малахова и Богатырей - для меня это -  большая честь!!!
Ты знаешь,пока читала твой отчётик, улыбалась во весь рот - представила КАК всё было. :Taunt: 
Малахов хорош - лишь решиться нужно раз провести и.....затянет :Yes4:  
с ув Елена.

----------


## ЛАНКОМ

> NatNatali,когда то я точно такой же задала Лене вопрос и получила точно такой же ответ,и одно из первых приобретений стали БОГАТЫРИ(это блок со всех больших букв),вот уже наверное год я балдею от того что он у меня есть.
> 
> Но здесь хочу сказать Ленусе СПАСИБОС за Малахова.Я его приобрела с пол года назад,и вот я созревала до него.И наконец я его забубенила.Леночка я переживала только за одно,ведь я сто раз прокричала про себя тебе спасибо,что ты там разикалась и не можешь вести мероприятие.А морковку дядька мне не вернул,он её стрескал за столом)))))))


И я дважды провела этот умопомрачительный блок и дважды мужики стрескали моркрвку, не вернули ее мне..... Ленока, присоединяюсь ко всем отзывам об этом номере СУПЕРМЕГАСПАСИБ!!!! у меня муж (он же диджей) тоже балдеет, когда это действо происходит на вечере, и я балдею, что все балдеют..... Приехали с работы, говорю ему, что что-то голова разболелась, а он "ПРИЛОЖИ МОРКОВКУ И УСЕ КАК РУКОЙ СНИМЕТ", ПОРЖАЛИ И ГОЛОВА ПРОШЛА....... ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ СОВЕТУЮ!!! Да, и еще мое мнение, что можно проводить, если правильно приподнести в любой компании, ну может кроме совсем каких-то ЧИНОВ. СПАСИБ_СПАСИБ. Пойду про богатырей почитаю....

----------


## devir

Хочу присоединитья ко всем высказыванием написаные выше, действительно ОЧЕНЬ ПРИКОЛЬНЫЙ БЛОК, С удовольствием беру его в свою копилочку. Главное гостям понравилось, повеселились. Мне сегодня было трудновато, плохо слова выучил, приходилось подглядывать часто, но гости по моему на это даже не смотрели, а веселились над "больными". а те от души веселили публику. Отличный блок!

----------


## Уралочка

Оксана,Сергей,спасибо. Да уж - Малахов продолжает творить чудеса :Taunt:

----------


## Ritulya993

Елена, здравствуйте. После встречи с клиентами убедилась, что Малахов подойдет и сразу же отправила вам денежку. Жду. Мой электронный адрес в личке. Не сомневаюсь ни капли, что изюм будет саденький. Спасибочки!

----------


## Люсьен2011

Ох,этот Малахов. Долго я кружила вокруг него,брать или не брать. И вот я счастливая обладательница. Отличный блок!!!  Перчинка ,которая тонкой нитью проходит через весь блок никого не оставит без смеха. Учить ничего не надо главное понять смысл и вперёд,полная импровизация.
Девочки, все блоки у Лены настолько продуманы и просты в применении берите не пожалеете!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Девочки, все блоки у Лены настолько продуманы и просты в применении берите не пожалеете!!!!


Ой, прямо за смущала ты меня :Blush2:  Я просто счастлива,что материал нравится Вам. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Люсьен2011

Вчера провела этот блок. Малахов - это Бомба смеха, которая вчера взорвала зал.Такой хохот на празднике был у меня впервые. Леночка,Спасибо!

----------


## Уралочка

> Вчера провела этот блок. Малахов - это Бомба смеха, которая вчера взорвала зал.Такой хохот на празднике был у меня впервые. Леночка,Спасибо!


Люсьен - это же здОрово!!!! Ваши отзывы поднимают настроение и желание придумавывать всё больше изюминок! :Yahoo:

----------


## sokolixa

А я созрела до "Малахова" 8 марта :Taunt: 
Да-да, на женском юбилее! Поскольку компашка была преповторная, то было можно)))) и нужно!))))
Процесс  оздоровления прошёл с успехом и ухохатыванием всего народонаселения!))))
Для в доску своих компаний - отличная штука!
Думаю, прекрасно пойдёт и на 2-е дни свадеб :Aga: . На ближайшей так и сделаю.)))
Спасибо!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Уралочка

> Процесс  оздоровления прошёл с успехом и ухохатыванием всего народонаселения!))))


Ох уж этот Малахов :Taunt:  Спасибо за отзыв - Геннадий Малахович рулит!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## tat.pe2009

Леночка, я тоже загорелась "Малаховым"! Перевела денежки сегодня в 18.07. Жду с нетерпением!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, я тоже загорелась "Малаховым"! Перевела денежки сегодня в 18.07. Жду с нетерпением!


Пока поступлений ещё не было от Вас. Ждём. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Lusi75

Леночка как давно хотела поделиться фоткой , где атрибутика гл героя вот такая-третий глаз...наконец то фото получила![IMG]http://*********org/5422192m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Уралочка

Прикольно то как и классно!!!!!!! :Taunt:  Спасибочки - отличная идея с глазом!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Аннуш

Начиталась про Малахова тоже очень захоелось!!!Уралочка! Сегодня вечером вышлю денежку и с нетерпением!!!!

----------


## анечк@

Девчонки не думайте берите Малахова!Ни на что   не похоже!Не заезжено и не замылено ,но всегда эффект потрясный. Эта фишка всегда со мной (как и капуста с морковкой :Aga: ) многие пишут что только для своих!Ни фига.И на первом дне свадьбы и на рентабельных юбилеях встречают на ура и как потом хохочут вспоминая.Лен, спасибо тебе буду говорить бесконечно!

----------


## Уралочка

> многие пишут что только для своих!Ни фига.


Я тоже это поняла, когда провела Малахова с начальниками кое каких организаций - очень серьёзными людьми.  :Yes4: 
Кстати...второе видео в архиве именно с ними. В галстучках такие и с капустой на голове :Taunt:  
Спасибочки за отзыв - просто огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## ser72gy

Лена, спасибо за Малахова! Приобретал еще в мае. Впервые обкатал на 15-летии Газпрома (в сентябре). Несмотря на ранги и чины, народ принял конкурс "на ура"! Так что боязнь: поймут-не поймут...Поймут! Еще и "на бис" попросят)))

----------


## Юлия*Радость*

ну наконец то я провела Малахова!!!!!! Урааааа!!! долго я ждала этого дня! Конферанс- суперский!!! только Малахович, паразит, болтливый попался (хотел было сам "лечить" и капусту все не вовремя норовил вытянуть ... все время говорила ему, что от этого у него хрен отвалится))))))))  Спас-и-и-ибо, Лена!!!

----------


## Светлана2012

СПАСИБООООООООООООО!!! С перчинкой все как я люблю... :)))) очень весело :)))) Лена умница большая :))))

----------


## Ritulya993

Лена, спасибо огромное за твое творчество! Я после БОГАТЫРЕЙ стала твоей поклонницей, а Малахов "добил" окончательно! Подписываюсь под каждым словом всех, кто обладает этм сокровищем! Слова конферанса после первого прочтения как-то сами собой запомнились. Проводила даже на трезвую голову  в 9ч. утра для железнодорожников прямо на рабочем месте, на участках!!! Это была БОМБА!

----------


## Уралочка

Выставляю видео с блока про Малахова. Что бы Вы примерно посмотрели что и как.

----------


## Maslinka

Добрый день Елена. Хотела бы приобрести ещё Вашу изюиенку с Малаховым. Только вот засомневалась в цене. В Саквояже написано от 11,04,13 1200 цена , а здесь 1400руб. Сколько перечислять?

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день Елена. Хотела бы приобрести ещё Вашу изюиенку с Малаховым. Только вот засомневалась в цене. В Саквояже написано от 11,04,13 1200 цена , а здесь 1400руб. Сколько перечислять?


Здравствуйте. СтОимость блока 1400р. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Maslinka

Ок. Денюшка улетела к Вам на счет.

----------

